# Knee issues and positions



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

For a woman who has knee issues (pain if bent a lot...so no cowgirl?  ) , what are the best options (yes, everyone is different, but _generally_) that increase probability of climaxing via intercourse? I have heard of the coital-alignment-technique, and spooning, but I thought to ask those more experienced than myself


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

nothing?


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you tried ostio bi flex??? I have a clicky knee, and sore shoulders so some things are uncomfy. I have put pillows under my knees if I was on top. Check out sex furniture. I never give a blow job on my knees on the floor. 

We do bjs on our sides to give my joints a rest. And I'll kneel over him to give him a break.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Weight loss.

It can do wonders.


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

I have ligament/tendon injuries, not arthritis or weight issues causing pain. It is literally a range of motion issue; I can' bend beyond a certain point without pain...


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

The expression comes to mind "It only hurts when I laugh".

Stop laughing.

If you can't bend beyond a certain point without pain, then stop bending.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> Weight loss.
> 
> It can do wonders.


Yes, because CLEARLY it's just a weight problem. It couldn't POSSIBLY be due to an injury or anything. 

I can't kneel either. And I WAS able to kneel, with NO PROBLEMS, at 350 pounds, before I was in a car accident. But CLEARLY, my knee problems are all due to my weight, right? Nope. Even when I lost weight, the pain was, and still IS, there.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> And I WAS able to kneel, with NO PROBLEMS, at 350 pounds, before I was in a car accident. But CLEARLY, my knee problems are all due to my weight, right? Nope. Even when I lost weight, the pain was, and still IS, there.


Carrying 350 lbs on those knees for many years caused a lot of damage, although the car accident certainly didn't help.

That damage doesn't simply evaporate when the pounds come off.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> Carrying 350 lbs on those knees for many years caused a lot of damage, although the car accident certainly didn't help.
> 
> That damage doesn't simply evaporate when the pounds come off.


Well, considering it is only the ONE knee that hurts when I kneel, plus the lack of strength because no matter how much I worked the muscles afterward, it didn't change a damn thing in my knee nor my hip. So, excuse me if I take my doctor's assessment over yours, ok?


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

No weight issues ever. I injured my knee a few years ago, but didn't get surgery. I may eventually. 

In the mean time, I was trying to get some ideas since my options are limited compared to most people.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Try standing up and, if he's open to it (you haven't said yet...) use a bullet or wand. Sorry, forgot to mention...lean over the bed...or dresser...or something, with him behind you. That position doesn't strain my knee at all. Sadly, right now, he is not open to toys, so I get my orgasm either before or after.


----------



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

sitting positions? really intimate...


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Try standing up and, if he's open to it (you haven't said yet...) use a bullet or wand. Sorry, forgot to mention...lean over the bed...or dresser...or something, with him behind you. That position doesn't strain my knee at all. Sadly, right now, he is not open to toys, so I get my orgasm either before or after.


We aren't really into toys...kinda traditional with regard to them..


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, considering it is only the ONE knee that hurts when I kneel, plus the lack of strength because no matter how much I worked the muscles afterward, it didn't change a damn thing in my knee nor my hip. So, excuse me if I take my doctor's assessment over yours, ok?


You weigh 350 lbs and your doctor never suggested that losing weight might help your knee problem?

Seriously I'd think about seeing a different doctor.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Noobs - you want the CAT - coital alignment technique. It's very like missionary but your legs are wrapped snugly around his hips and he is a bit higher up than usual (his shoulders higher than yours) and rather than him moving in and out it's more of a slooow grind with his pubic area against yours. 

It will rub your clit really nicely and your knees get a rest :smthumbup:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

noobs said:


> No weight issues ever. I injured my knee a few years ago, but didn't get surgery. I may eventually.
> 
> In the mean time, I was trying to get some ideas since my options are limited compared to most people.


Get the surgery.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> You weigh 350 lbs and your doctor never suggested that losing weight might help your knee problem?
> 
> Seriously I'd think about seeing a different doctor.


I never said weight loss wasn't suggested, nor done. I said it was UNRELATED to the weight. Believe it or not, it isn't impossible for knee or even hip issues to be related to something other than weight. Mine occurred when my knee slammed into the back of a seat in the car accident, causing me to have a fractured and dislocated hip, which required three surgeries. They never completely healed. Healed enough that I can walk short distances without a lot of pain, but that's it. It's life. But, no, in this case, it is NOT weight related. 

Oh, and my indignation previously was due to your automatic assumption that the OP was overweight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Believe it or not, it isn't impossible for knee or even hip issues to be related to something other than weight. Mine occurred when my knee slammed into the back of a seat in the car accident, causing me to have a fractured and dislocated hip,


It's not impossible for knee or hip issues to be unrelated to weight, however it's extremely likely that 350 lbs on those knees did in fact contribute to the injuries sustained during the accident as well as difficulties with subsequent healing. That's a lot of momentum crashing into the back seat of that car not to mention the probability of prexisting weakness to those knees from carrying the weight burden for so long.

A doctor can't say "well you have these knee problems because you're fat" even if it's the honest truth, they'd be sued for sure.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> It's not impossible for knee or hip issues to be unrelated to weight, however it's extremely likely that 350 lbs on those knees did in fact contribute to the injuries sustained during the accident as well as difficulties with subsequent healing. That's a lot of momentum crashing into the back seat of that car not to mention the probability of prexisting weakness to those knees from carrying the weight burden for so long.
> 
> *A doctor can't say "well you have these knee problems because you're fat" even if it's the honest truth, they'd be sued for sure.*


Wanna bet? My OB did. He even went so far as to have an OB nurse come in and talk to me about weight loss surgery, which I did get two years later.

Anyway, the only point I really wanted to make IN THIS THREAD is that you automatically jumped to the assumption that the OP was overweight. You didn't even seem to take into account that there ARE people who have joint and ligament problems which ARE unrelated to weight. 

I'm done with arguing about whether something is due to my weight, my health, or anything else. I had one of the top orthopedic surgeons at U of M operate on me. I'll take his word above someone on the internet... as well as my weight loss surgeon. 

The thread is about suggestions for positions the OP can try. I think some ideas have been given which may work. Now, do you have any suggestions for that, now that she has stated there is no weight problem for her?


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Now, do you have any suggestions for that, now that she has stated there is no weight problem for her?


Sorry I got nothing.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a position that will get you off every time.
Lie face down and elevate your hips. Use a firm pillow / cushion.
Let him enter from behind. You have two options, legs open or legs closed. Depends on his size we should be able hit the spot.
Another one is to lie on your side facing away from him, he lies down parallel to you. He enters from behind and you wrap your free leg back over his. His hand is free to explore you and you can angle your body snugly back into his. Something like spooning , but your leg is over his his. Depending on the angle , he will hit the spot every time and his hand is free.
There are many more available. You can probably try Google .


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife has the same problem with her knees. (And she's never been overweight, for the record)

What we do is either good ol' missionary, me kneeling and her lying missionary, or I pull her to the edge of the bed with me standing on the floor and holding her legs. The one with me standing on the floor next to the bed gives me a huge range of motion that she just loves. Sometimes I'll hold her ankles and pull upwards which raises her hips and lets me hit her g-spot. That's a fav of hers too.


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

Is there any variation of inverted missionary or a sitting position that can help one climax/"hit the spot"? face to face seems nice 

all of these so far sound great through


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Can you lay on top of him, face to face, and then point your legs out straight? Or even on top of his legs?


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Try to watch porn to know some positions that would fit to your partner.


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

sandc said:


> Can you lay on top of him, face to face, and then point your legs out straight? Or even on top of his legs?


should be able to do that



Michael A. Brown said:


> Try to watch porn to know some positions that would fit to your partner.


don't really like the idea of porn


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Get the surgery.


Surgery is not an instant cure-all, and even if she did get the surgery, it would take months of recuperation time.

As far as something you can do now, I would suggest:

Spooning while he provides clitoral stimulation with his hands.
69 from the bottom if he isn't too big.
Missionary is boring, but doesn't require any knee movements.

If the knee isn't too bad, you can try some other positions on the bed, where your knees aren't taking the brunt of the pressure.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Liberator wedge pillows.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Look into sex positions involving the use of an exercise ball. I got one for my birthday at my request, we used one years back and my wife knew exactly what I had in mind. Her laying with her back on the ball arches her and is very good visually, so I am on my knees and pull her to me to thrust in and out. It really is good this way for going deep too.

The exercise ball can also be used for woman on top positions that would take weight off your legs, and for doggy-style position that would take weight off your legs.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Him standing on the side of the bed with your feet at his shoulders.... it's amazing when he is inside you and kissing your ankles!

Also.... lay perpendicular to him with your legs over him... he on his side..... lots of room for adjustments....

I also have a bum knee.... I like to start out on top of him....sitting, and when my knee gets tired... "side of the bed!"


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Please elaborate, either my geometry is failing me or my imagination is.


Picture 2 bodies arranged as a + on its side. I find it uncomfortable, but a lot of people seem to recommend it. 

I do like the standing at the edge of the bed position though.


----------

